# Neue Grafikkarte



## YankEE_69 (1. Dezember 2005)

nAbend allerseits,
 ich will mir demnächst ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen.
 In meinem Rechner arbeitet z.Zt. ein Intel 4 CPU 3,2 GHz, mit 1 GB DDR2 RAM und PCI-Express, ausgestattet mit einer Radeon X800 SE mit 128 MB RAM.

 Für Doom3- und FarCry-Engines reichts nicht ganz, aber schon ordentlich (bei 1024X768)! Mit F.E.A.R geht dann mal nur was mit 800x600 oder ohne Filter.

 Die Radeon X800 Pro oder GeForce 7800 GT sind zwar der Hammer aber viel zu teuer, geschweige denn die neuesten Flaggschiffe.
 Wobei GeForce-Karten immer ein bisschen besser sind?!

 Kann mir jemand eine günstige (bis € 150,-) GeForce oder ATI Radeon-Karte empfehlen die für mein System und die "Power-Spiele" sehr gut passen?

 Ich liebäugele schon mit einer GeForce 6600 mit 256 MB RAM (um die € 100,-).

 P.S. Und alles nur wegen den Ego-Shootern und Rennspielen ;-)

 Grüße nach draußen


----------



## Brave10191 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also die GeForce 6600  scheint schon gut zu sein, aber z.Zt. kann man mit der X800 auch noch ganz gut fahren. Ausser natürlich bei den neusten Games mit highend Einstellungen.

Aber ich denke wenn du dir jetzt die 6600 kaufst, bisse im halben Jahr soweit, wie mit der X800 jetzt.
Meine Empfehlung daher: Spar noch etwas, damit du dir ne GeForce > 7000 kaufen kannst und du hast länger Spaß an Games. So bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren.

Falls du jetzt aber ne neue möchtest, überstürze die Sache nicht und vergleiche gut. http://www.tomshardware.de bietet sich meistens gut dafür an. 

cu Brave


----------



## YankEE_69 (2. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp...

Dann wirds ja vielleicht doch ne Radeon X850 ;-)
Oder bist du ein GeForcer?

Ich denk mal das die Preise sowieso ab Januar purzeln.


ciao


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe ne StarForce GeForce 6600GT und zocke Doom3 und Most Wanted auf den höchsten Einstellungen wo's gibt.

Ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch, doch die 179€ sind gut angelegt.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## YankEE_69 (3. Dezember 2005)

Ist das egal welche Fa. am Anfang steht bei GeForce Grafikkarten? z.B. PNY/Leadtek Winfast/Club 3D usw.
 Oder gibts da deutliche Unterschiede?!

 Ich hab auch mal gelesen das es "freischaltbare" Karten gibt, z.B. GeForce6800LE auf 6800GTX o.ä. freischalten.

 Was machen da denn die Kartenhersteller mit uns, bei der Produktpalette ist man ja leicht angeschmissen 

 P.S. Half-Life 2 ist ja auch so ein geiles Teil (nur leicht eingeschränkt)

 P.P.S. Es gibt ja auch hungrige Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiele wie Kinder des Nils oder in naher Zukunft den Anno 1503-Nachfolger mit fetter 3D-Optik.
 Ich bin auch mal auf das Rollenspiel "The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion" gespannt.

 genug geprasselt, gehört ja fast in eine andere Rubirk ;-)

 ciao


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Die Haupsächlichen Unterschiede der Hersteller liegen bei

1. Den Kühlkörpern sowie den Lüftern,
2. Zusätzlichen Anschlüssen (z.B. 2ter DVI-out oder TV-out usw.),
3. Und der Taktung der GPU und des RAM´s was ja mit abhängig vom Kühler und Lüfter ist,
4. In der Softwareaustattung (wobei die zuvernachlässigen ist (meistens)).


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

ja, das stimmt.

Es gibt ja eigentlich nur 2 große Hersteller - ATI und nVidia.

Naja, jede hat vorteile wie Nachteile..


MfG Alexander12


----------

